# Faclets Fehlermeldung



## Fantasma (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade etwas mit Facletts rum. Aber ich krieg das nicht auf die Reihe. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

Wenn ich die Application starte bekomme ich im Browserfenster folgende fehlermeldung:


> Error Parsing /login.xhtml: Error Traced[line: 6] The value of attribute "xmlns:ui" associated with an element type "null" must not contain the '<' character.



Es ist eigentlich ein einfaches Beispiel und noch dazu so ziemlich genau abgeschrieben, aber es geht nicht. (Ich hab schon geschaut, ob unter meinem PC ein alter indianischer Friedhof ist, aber auch das hat nicht weitergeholfen)

Bin fuer jede Hilfe dankbar 

Was ich bisher habe ist:
Das Template test.xhtml:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html 
xmlns:q="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"  
xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" 
xmlns:fn="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/functions" 
xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" 
xmlns:p="http://primefaces.prime.com.tr/ui" 
xmlns:t="http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk" 
xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets">

	<head>
    	<title>Facelets-Test</title>
    </head>
       
    <body>
    	<div>
        	<h1>Facelets-Template</h1>
        </div>
       
        <ui:insert name="content">
        	Default Text for content
        </ui:insert>
       
    </body>  
</html>
```

Ein default Content login.xhtml:

```
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
        xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
        xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
        xmlns:ui='http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets">
       
        <h:head>
        </h:head>
       
        <h:body>
        <ui:composition template="test.xhtml">
               <ui:define name="content">
                       <h:form>
                       		<h:outputText value="Halloooo!!!" />
                       		<h:commandButton value="OK" />
                       </h:form>
               </ui:define>
        </ui:composition>
       
        </h:body>
</html>
```

web.xml sieht so aus:
[XML]<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8'?>

<web-app version="2.5"
         xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
         xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
         xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd">

    <display-name>JSFReg</display-name>
    <description>Simple Registration Application</description>

    <context-param>
        <description>
            Tell the runtime where we are in the project development
            lifecycle.  Valid values are: 
            Development, UnitTest, SystemTest, or Production.
            The runtime will display helpful hints to correct common mistakes
            when the value is Development.
        </description>
        <param-name>javax.faces.PROJECT_STAGE</param-name>
        <param-value>Development</param-value>
    </context-param>

    <context-param>
        <param-name>javax.faces.DEFAULT_SUFFIX</param-name>
        <param-value>.xhtml</param-value>
	</context-param>

    <!-- Faces Servlet -->
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
    <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
  </servlet>

   <servlet-mapping>
       <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
       <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
   </servlet-mapping>

   <welcome-file-list>
     <welcome-file>faces/login.xhtml</welcome-file>
   </welcome-file-list>

   <session-config>
		<session-timeout>30</session-timeout>
	</session-config>

</web-app>[/XML]


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (26. Mai 2011)

```
xmlns:ui='http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets">
```

da haste nen simplen fehler gemacht. Schau dir mal das zeichen nach xmlns:ui= an.


----------



## Fantasma (26. Mai 2011)

Halllo Whity:
Ja... ich hab es geaendert und jetzt funktionierts.... Danke dafuer (ich koennte mich treten).

Eine Frage noch, ich benutze Eclipse Helios. Gibt es inrgend eine Moeglichkeit sich solche Fehler sofort anzeigen zu lassen? Bei mir war die ganze zeit alles schoen bunt angezeigt so als ob es richtig waere und ich hatte auch keine fehlermeldung am rand.

Weist du ob ich das irgendwo einstellen kann? Ich will ein Template kreieren und das dann mit Primefaces Komponenten befuellen.

Wenn Du einen Tipp hast waere ich dir sehr dankbar.


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (27. Mai 2011)

Hm keine ahnung wie das bei eclipse ist. Ich mag eclipse eigentlich nur zur reinen funktionsprogrammierung. Für alles ander, wie GUI oder Servlets benutze ich Netbeans. Netbeans erkennt diesen Fehler zumindest sofort, das hab ich gerade ausprobiert. 

Ich habe nichts gegen eclipse, bin aber noch nie mit dem ganzen plugingedönse klar gekommen. Netbeans hat da ein vorteil, man installiert es und es läuft.


----------



## Fantasma (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo Whitey:

Ich arbeite auch lieber mit NetBeans ich finde es uebersichtlicher. Ich mach nur eine Fortbildung und da wird mit Eclypse gearbeitet. Und es ist oftmals bequemer mit der IDE zu arbeiten, auf die man sich geeinigt hat.

ich werd wohl in zukunft selbst darauf kommen muessen ;-)

Danke trotzdem.

F.


----------

